# Earthquake



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What the heck is going on. I just heard a Fox news alert that there was a 7.3 earthquake in Japan. They want everyone off the shoreline areas in case of a tsunami.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

We are knocking around here in Costa Rica weekly for a couple of months now! Most are in the 4's.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Don...There is this thing called plate techtonics and it's at work....Or you could go with a more believeable story like the one in the book of revelations. Those are pretty much your choices. HAHAHAHA


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

We just had a couple of avalanches yesterday and folks killed....avalanches in Scotland ??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I was working in Japan a while back... we had an earthquake then, my first ever experience of one, I was in a block of apartments at the time . The whole building was swinging and shaking, was a really scary experience... apparently they get them quite a lot.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Definitely disorienting for sure, earth quakes that is. I suppose some might consider these recent events natures way of preparing for the eventual pole shift that's thought to be in our near future. I'll have to check that quake news out over in Japan though. Whatever happens out that way seems to inevitably impact us in some way (earthquakes of our own or volcanic eruptions).


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What the heck is going on. I just heard a Fox news alert that there was a 7.3 earthquake in Japan. They want everyone off the shoreline areas in case of a tsunami.


 My wife and I were just talking about this. This has really been a strange year for weather and nature related activities....(earthquakes, etc)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

We supposidly had one of the biggest in history here in the San madris fault in SE MO. 1812 I think.
Still waiting for the next "big one". 
They aren't uncommon here but most aren't big enough to even feel. We find out about it on the news.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/28/world/americas/28chile.html

Sounds like the plates are active right now


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi everyone, I am on the ground here in pirque just south of santiago.
No reports of any major damage in santiago. We have no power or cellphone service, but we have internet ( I am currently on my blackberry). 
So far there are 6 confirmed dead throughout the country. The epicenter was near conception in the bio bio region. It registered 9 there.
it hit around 3.30am at least that's what I remember when my wife woke me and we evacuated the house.
This has got to be the scariest quake I have ever been in. 
But reports I am getting from friends around santiago no major damage reported.
I will posrt more later the sun should be upin the next 45 mins or so.

----------------------------------

I'm on a Chile forum to research Chile for awhile now. (Expat idea).

here is what some members are reporting:

I hope everyone is alright!!!

*8.8-magnitude earthquake hits central Chile*

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/lt_chile_earthquake

SANTIAGO, Chile – A massive 8.8-magnitude earthquake struck Chile early Saturday, killing at least 64 people, collapsing buildings and setting off a tsunami.

A huge wave reached a populated area in the Robinson Crusoe Islands, 410 miles (660 kilometers) off the Chilean coast, said President Michele Bachelet.

Tsunami warnings were issued over a wide area, including South America, Hawaii, Australia and New Zealand, Japan, the Philippines, Russia and many Pacific islands.

"It has been a devastating earthquake," Interior Minister Edmundo Perez Yoma told reporters. He said at least 64 people have been killed, and "the death toll will continue rising."

Bachelet declared a "state of catastrophe" in central Chile.

--------

Airport is a bit of a mess, the overpasses between the carpark and the main building etc have fallen down....

a couple of the highway overpasses around the city are down

downtown is a mess with bricks all over the road

uptown handdled it rather well, not much action up las condes way didnt hear any fire, ambulance etc

itnernet and phone is up and down, im using the wifi from the military school, god knows what isp they are with

-------


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> We supposidly had one of the biggest in history here in the San madris fault in SE MO. 1812 I think.
> Still waiting for the next "big one".
> They aren't uncommon here but most aren't big enough to even feel. We find out about it on the news.


The one that made the Mississippi River flow backwards for a while.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

recommended link from the Chile Forum: http://www.latinamericatraveler.com/chile_earthquake__2010.htm


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> recommended link from the Chile Forum: http://www.latinamericatraveler.com/chile_earthquake__2010.htm


Dang!!! be careful


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Latest USGS Earthquake information

Free realtime 3D earthquake monitoring software


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

The tsunami waves should hit Hawaii "Big Island' in a few minutes. It's being televised. Expect 8' waves.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Dang!!! be careful



Sorry, I messed up that 1st post and posted a cut and past from the Chile forum in front of my typing and then more posts from the forum after that. I'M NOT IN CHILE. Sorry for the stupid posting mistake. We are thinking of doing the Expat thing. 

I was actually handling at a "gay" dog show yesterday at Del Mar. The worst danger I was in was of getting wet from the rain..and the very slight tsunami warning for San Diego. 

Debbie


----------



## Steve Pinder (Feb 5, 2010)

i have heard that japan have earthquakes every week, i don't know how they live.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I was actually handling at a "gay" dog show yesterday at Del Mar.


A gay dog show, or a dog show _for gays_? Was Jeff the judge for that one?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

It is interesting to see the difference in the way a national disaster is handled Chile and Haiti. Chile is Latin America's wealthiest country with a strong, functioning government. Haiti is the poorest country in the Western Hemisphere with a joke of a government.

It is also obvious which country had strict building codes. Haiti had no building codes.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> My wife and I were just talking about this. This has really been a strange year for weather and nature related activities....(earthquakes, etc)


End of times 12-21-12 don;t you know Mike?..:-o


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> End of times 12-21-12 don;t you know Mike?..:-o


 
I hope I can get a Sch. III by then.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd just like a divorce.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

*Here is some info off of www.allchile.net forum
*


*Updates - Translated From Spanish Forum*



Here's some translations from the most recent posts in the Spanish forum:

Help for animals - http://www.sach.bligoo.cl/

From FEUC - Neither Universidad Catolica nor FEUC are asking for volunteers to go to the south

1:35 - Light and telephone are back up in Portuzuelo

Information about shelters and survivors in PELLUHUE ask [email protected]

TELETON is not asking for volunteers. This page is incorrect: http://tv.fedusm.cl/

There are 4,000 people offering to help on Ayudando.com. They need volunteers - [email protected] 

LAN and SKY resuming flights

Much help is needed in Cauquenes, they are helpless, I talked to my friend Aquiles Gaete cell Phone 76047941. PLEASE! - from fernando paulsen

In Dichato chemical toilets and chlorine needed

Interview on TVN: Angelica
Neighbors helping each other. Help arrived but not for everyone.
Nowhere to buy goods
Hospital collapsed
There is NOTHING
WATER: People are taking contaminated water from the carampangue river
No radio, TV, or communications
THEY NEED EVERYTHING

Un Techo para Chile needs volunteers: Call 2 8387360 / 2 8387304 / 2 8387355


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

*<<Crossposting from Chili Forum>>

EXTRACT FROM DOUG COPP'S ARTICLE ON THE: 'TRIANGLE OF LIFE'*

My name is Doug Copp. I am the Rescue Chief and Disaster Manager of the
American Rescue Team International (ARTI), the world's most experienced
rescue team. The information in this article will save lives in an
earthquake.

I have crawled inside 875 collapsed buildings, worked with rescue teams from
60 countries, founded rescue teams in several countries, and I am a member
of many rescue teams from many countries.

I was the United Nations expert in Disaster Mitigation for two years. I have
worked at every major disaster in the world since 1985, except for
simultaneous disasters.

The first building I ever crawled inside of was a school in Mexico City
during the 1985 earthquake. Every child was under its desk. Every child was
crushed to the thickness of their bones. They could have survived by lying
down next to their desks in the aisles. It was obscene, unnecessary and I
wondered why the children were not in the aisles. I didn't at the time know
that the children were told to hide under something. I am amazed that even
today schools are still using the ?Duck and Cover? instructions- telling the
children to squat under their desks with their heads bowed and covered with
their hands. This was the technique used in the Mexico City school.

Simply stated, when buildings collapse, the weight of the ceilings falling
upon the objects or furniture inside crushes these objects, leaving a space
or void next to them. This space is what I call the 'triangle of life'. The
larger the object, the stronger, the less it will compact. The less the
object compacts, the larger the void, the greater the probability that the
person who is using this void for safety will not be injured. The next time
you watch collapsed buildings, on television, count the 'triangles' you see
formed. They are everywhere. It is the most common shape, you will see, in a
collapsed building.

TIPS FOR EARTHQUAKE SAFETY

1) Almost everyone who simply 'ducks and covers' when buildings collapse ARE
CRUSHED TO DEATH. People who get under objects, like desks or cars, are
crushed.

2) Cats, dogs and babies often naturally curl up in the fetal position. You
should too in an earthquake. It is a natural safety/survival instinct. That
position helps you survive in a smaller void. Get next to an object, next to
a sofa, next to a large bulky object that will compress slightly but leave a
void next to it.

3) Wooden buildings are the safest type of construction to be in during an
earthquake. Wood is flexible and moves with the force of the earthquake. If
the wooden building does collapse, large survival voids are created. Also,
the wooden building has less concentrated, crushing weight. Brick buildings
will break into individual bricks. Bricks will cause many injuries but less
squashed bodies than concrete slabs. Concrete slab buildings are the most
dangerous during an earthquake.

4) If you are in bed during the night and an earthquake occurs, simply roll
off the bed. A safe void will exist around the bed. Hotels can achieve a
much greater survival rate in earthquakes, simply by posting a sign on the
back of the door of every room telling occupants to lie down on the floor,
next to the bottom of the bed during an earthquake.

5) If an earthquake happens and you cannot easily escape by getting out the
door or window, then lie down and curl up in the fetal position next to a
sofa, or large chair.

6) Almost everyone who gets under a doorway when buildings collapse is
killed. How? If you stand under a doorway and the doorjamb falls forward or
backward you will be crushed by the ceiling above. If the door jam falls
sideways you will be cut in half by the doorway. In either case, you will be
killed!

7) Never go to the stairs. The stairs have a different 'moment of frequency
(they swing separately from the main part of the building). The stairs and
remainder of the building continuously bump into each other until structural
failure of the stairs takes place. The people who get on stairs before they
fail are chopped up by the stair treads ? horribly mutilated. Even if the
building doesn't collapse, stay away from the stairs. The stairs are a
likely part of the building to be damaged. Even if the stairs are not
collapsed by the earthquake, they may collapse later when overloaded by
fleeing people. They should always be checked for safety, even when the rest
of the building is not damaged.








Get Near the Outer Walls Of Buildings Or Outside Of Them If Possible - It
is much better to be near the outside of the building rather than the
interior. The farther inside you are from the outside perimeter of the
building the greater the probability that your escape route will be blocked.

9) People inside of their vehicles are crushed when the road above falls in
an earthquake and crushes their vehicles; which is exactly what happened
with the slabs between the decks of the Nimitz Freeway. The victims of the
San Francisco earthquake all stayed inside of their vehicles. They were all
killed. They could have easily survived by getting out and lying in the
fetal position next to their vehicles. Everyone killed would have survived
if they had been able to get out of their cars and sit or lie next to them.
All the crushed cars had voids 3 feet high next to them, except for the cars
that had columns fall directly across them.

10) I discovered, while crawling inside of collapsed newspaper offices and
other offices with a lot of paper, that paper does not compact. Large voids
are found surrounding stacks of paper.

In 1996 we made a film, which proved my survival methodology to be correct.
The Turkish Federal Government, City of Istanbul , University of Istanbul
Case Productions and ARTI cooperated to film this practical, scientific
test. We collapsed a school and a home with 20 mannequins inside. Ten
mannequins did 'duck and cover,' and ten mannequins I used in my 'triangle
of life' survival method. After the simulated earthquake collapse we crawled
through the rubble and entered the building to film and document the
results.

The film, in which I practiced my survival techniques under directly
observable, scientific conditions, relevant to building collapse, showed
there would have been zero percent survival for those doing duck and cover.

There would likely have been 100 percent survivability for people using my
method of the 'triangle of life.' This film has been seen by millions of
viewers on television in Turkey and the rest of Europe , and it was seen in
the USA , Canada and Latin America on the TV program Real TV.

Spread the word and save someones life... The entire world is experiencing
natural calamities so be prepared!


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

THanks for posting that, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I think if you google Mr. Copp's name, and perhaps the word "fraud," you might be interested in the information that comes up.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Just to add to the above:
http://www.snopes.com/inboxer/household/triangle.asp


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Is the information erroneous? It's better to have children to duck under desks and for people to duck under things rather than lay beside big furniture and cars then?

I feel foolish for posting it then. It was posted on the Earthquake thread on the Chile Forum.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Debbie:
I'm not an earthquake expert, so I can't comment on the safety information presented. According to the link I posted (which cites how the American Red Cross feels about Copp's info), it's not the best advice. Based on what I've read about him, it seems Mr. Copp is the lowest of the low - using tragedies such as 9/11 for his own personal benefit.

Personally, if I was looking for safety information regarding earthquakes, he'd be the last person I'd consult. I'd look to known, reputable experts in the field. 

Don't feel bad about posting it. Everybody should be entitled to read his information and make their own judgements. I posted the info above because I figured folks here would like to know more about the source/author of the info.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Must've been the _"I told you so"_ tone, that gave him away?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Is the information erroneous? It's better to have children to duck under desks and for people to duck under things rather than lay beside big furniture and cars then?
> 
> I feel foolish for posting it then. It was posted on the Earthquake thread on the Chile Forum.


A link to that dudes article was on the Costa Rica forum also, Debbie. Some of the stuff makes sense. Wood frame buildings always do better in earthquakes.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Konnie Hein said:


> Hi Debbie:
> I'm not an earthquake expert, so I can't comment on the safety information presented. According to the link I posted (which cites how the American Red Cross feels about Copp's info), it's not the best advice. Based on what I've read about him, it seems Mr. Copp is the lowest of the low - using tragedies such as 9/11 for his own personal benefit.
> 
> Personally, if I was looking for safety information regarding earthquakes, he'd be the last person I'd consult. I'd look to known, reputable experts in the field.
> ...



I'm glad you did.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well, I am no expert on earthquakes, I can tell you what Copp says makes more sense than what the experts have been saying. Why would you want to get under a desk that is raised and going to absorb the weight of a concrete floor. It will be smashed to the floor and if a kid is under it, he has much less chance for survival then laying next to it hoping the desk is strong enough to create the void he is talking about. Of course the "experts" are going to discount him because he is in disagreement with them which is going to make them look less than "expert". The experts have cashed in all along but they will make Copp look like the gold digger. Besides, it isn't a question of ethics here....it is a question of what works. Go out and take a cinder block and drop it on something to simulate a desk. You will see the only safe place was next to the item.....not under it. They used to say the way to avoid a bear attack was to raise your arms and yell. After everyone that did this was killed, well, they decided the experts were wrong.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Of course the "experts" are going to discount him because he is in disagreement with them which is going to make them look less than "expert". The experts have cashed in all along but they will make Copp look like the gold digger.


Certainly the "experts" don't have to do anything to make Copp look like a gold digger. His self-deployment to the WTC on 9/11 and his alleged subsequent theft of over $600,000 of funds intended for victims of the tragedy are enough to put him in that category.

http://www.abqjournal.com/terror/copp.pdf

But hey, everybody loves a rebel, right?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I am not worried about his personal ethics Connie. Most of what he said that I read made sense. Remember the Nimitz freeway collapse on TV. there was a good sized space in between the cars because all the cars only compressed so far. If you were in the car, it would be a miracle to survive. Same with being under it. Next to it in the space.... you have a good chance. I am not to sure that I would want to pick an outside wall to stand next to of all the floors on a multi story building were pancaking down on each other. Let's face it, anything like a wood desk that is elevated is going to be flattened. If your under it, your going to be flattened. In the aisle, you got a chance.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

All I can say is... I'm not 30 yet and I've been in 3 earthquakes so far.


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I am not worried about his personal ethics Connie. Most of what he said that I read made sense. Remember the Nimitz freeway collapse on TV. there was a good sized space in between the cars because all the cars only compressed so far. If you were in the car, it would be a miracle to survive. Same with being under it. Next to it in the space.... you have a good chance. I am not to sure that I would want to pick an outside wall to stand next to of all the floors on a multi story building were pancaking down on each other. Let's face it, anything like a wood desk that is elevated is going to be flattened. If your under it, your going to be flattened. In the aisle, you got a chance.


The problem is that you are seeing the pictures of the pancakes collapses you had watched on TV. The real life thing is that if you are meant to die on that kind of collapses, you will. You can be next to the refrigerator and it will be smashed nevertheless. In those extreme cases, surviving is almost a matter of luck (or faith, if you are on that boat).

But people gets hurt and dies not only for things falling from the roof. Bricks and masonry from the walls, exploding windows and wood, things falling from shelves (and the shelf itself), etc. all those thing can and do a lot of damage. Then if you happen to be in a one or two story building your chances of surviving are bigger if you are under a desk or something like that. 

In this last earthquake 99% of the buildings that collapsed were houses made of light material and adobe. Adobe killed many people. But I bet you get to see only the Concepcion building in CNN. Yet if people survived there is because it didn't pancake collapsed.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Luke 21:11 "There will be great earthquakes, famines and pestilences in various places, and fearful events and great signs from heaven."

Luke 21:25 "There will be signs in the sun, moon and stars. On the earth, nations will be in anguish and perplexity at the roaring and tossing of the sea."

Luke 21:26 "Men will faint from terror, apprehensive of what is coming on the world, for the heavenly bodies will be shaken."

Luke 21:31 "Even so, when you see these things happening, you know that the kingdom of God is near."


----------

